# SERIOUS QUESTION from a dedicated food delivery driver on the platforms... Why are Amazon Flex Drivers such bottom of the barrel people?



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

I work doing all the food delivery platfroms. Been doing this a long time. Been on the forums a long time. I also have commercial insurance.

In my core delivery area, the Amazon Flex drivers seem to be such garbage people and us food delivery drivers complain about them all the time. I understand you are underpaid and you make more money if you deliver in less time, but jesus, have more pride in your work!!

Here is what I have observed...

* Packages being delivered on top of mailboxes or at the driverway at the side of the road instead of the door
(If I am delivering to that house, I will typically grab that package and put it on the roof or hood of my car so the customer can see I am not stealing it, then drive to their door and place YOUR DELIVERY at their door.)

* Packages being left out in the rain when you have an option
(I cannot tell you how many times I deliver to a house and the box is sitting somewhere, anywhere, but the front step where it could be shielded from the rain

*Parking where ever you want with no regards to traffic
(I understand you can park where you need to but be reasonable. On a four lane 45 mph road where you know people are doing 60+, you turn on their hazards and park instead of using the driveway of the business or home and getting off the road. Causing a huge traffic jam and near accidents.)

*Playing loud hip hop and rap music in inappropriate areas
(Hey, if you need to jam out while parked in large parking lot while sorting your packages, have fun. However, if you are delivering to really nice areas of town, where people pay big money to not be close to inconsiderate people from the city who blare their music, turn your music down! Customers will look at you and then look at food delivery drivers and think we are one in the same. We aren't. If I am doing a delivery and a Flex driver is there at the same time blaring their music, it affects me and my tip. In addition, regardless if a food delivery driver is there, it is just rude,)

*Nice new vans with dents all over them
(Whats up with all the dents for the Amazon people that have the vans? Can't you guys drive? Most of you have had your drivers licenses at least 10 years, right? You don't know how to use your mirrors? You don't know how to negotiate a turn? What are you even hitting? Other cars? Sides of buildings? Aren't any of you embarrassed by the damage on your vans?)

*Using the public restroom like a homeless person
(I do not deliver close to where I live so I use the public bathrooms just like you do. I find you guys in there all the time leaving a mess of the stall, not flushing toilets, and/or leaving without washing your hands. You can't flush a toilet? You can't wash your hands? Especially when you are wearing Amazon work clothes? Come on, guys! There is actually one restaurant in my delivery area that has now closed their restroom to Amazon Flex drivers. Only customers and platform drivers on a pickup can use them. You guys can seriously do better here.)

*Going to the bathroom outside
(I have caught, more times, than I would have liked, male drivers relieving themselves somewhere either on a customer's property or on the edge of a parking lot or behind a dumpster. Really guys, come on. If you really need to go to the bathroom, at least use a bottle in your van then throw it away. I even saw a driver dropping a deuce in broad day light, on the ground in a parking lot of a business that was closed for construction. 🤮 )


So anyway, I can absolutely bet I am going to get so much negative comments on this. You all should honestly appreciate the criticism and use it to do better. You all can do better. Please stop acting like a bunch of bottom of the barrel people. You can be better than this. It is an absolute disgrace the behavior I have been observing and someone had to say it. You can say to me whatever you want but the fact is, I would not be saying this if it did not happen. Thanks. 👍


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

ACTUALLY the most entitled person on the website, congratz


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> ACTUALLY the most entitled person on the website, congratz


Disagree. Actually one of the most truthful.


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

In a weird way society needs trashy people.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

It's not the flex drivers. Most packages are delivered by the DSP drivers.

The actual flex drivers were better than food drivers generally, however I'm sure that has changed by now.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

People are simply doing the MINIMUM they need to in order to get paid.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

The drivers doing it out of their own personal vehicles are less scum than food delivery in my opinion. They bust their ass for the most part.


----------



## Stealth (Sep 8, 2020)

Lmao. Rich people do not look at you differently from a flex driver. Still a low paying unskilled job regardless of how you look at it. 

Get off your high horse


----------



## Da Scientist (Apr 11, 2017)

The Jax said:


> I work doing all the food delivery platfroms. Been doing this a long time. Been on the forums a long time. I also have commercial insurance.
> 
> In my core delivery area, the Amazon Flex drivers seem to be such garbage people and us food delivery drivers complain about them all the time. I understand you are underpaid and you make more money if you deliver in less time, but jesus, have more pride in your work!!
> 
> ...


"like" a homeless person? Perhaps the people are actually HOMELESS? Ever consider that?


----------

